# Suggest an Air Pump for Me



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello all. 

I'm in the market for an air pump. Man are there alot out there!

I've currently got a 8 way gang valve, and I dont mind running a second small pump for extra tanks, but ideally I'd like to run a single pump. I don't really want a $300 pump, but I'm ready to move from a small whisper filter type pump.

Can anyone suggest one?

I'm looking to use the pump to run sponge filters for between 8 and 12 small tanks, ten gallons or smaller.

What have you used? Did you like it? Why, Why not?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a Won EP-30 pump that's running around 10 tanks from 10-20 gallons, plus brine shrimp hatchers. The good: it was inexpensive (~$50?); it runs pretty much all I need. Minor annoyance: it's a bit noisy; I had to use creative DIY to get it to fit an air manifold.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Have the same pump. It is available as the Eco1 commercial, for as little as $30. Mine has been running for about 3 years, maybe a little longer. I had no trouble running a hose from it's barbed fitting to the manifold. This pump is sold under a number of brand names including Coralife.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

They emit quite a humming noise. Air intake mufflers are a must or you'll get the sucking noise on top of the hum.

Alitas are significantly quieter but have a bit of a hum. The AL35 is the equivalent but the AL40 are more common to find.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

BillD said:


> Have the same pump. It is available as the Eco1 commercial, for as little as $30. Mine has been running for about 3 years, maybe a little longer. I had no trouble running a hose from it's barbed fitting to the manifold. This pump is sold under a number of brand names including Coralife.


Bill, the manifold that I had problems with was a metallic, 12-18 valve thing that was not part of the pump kit. The included plastic manifold was childs play to get to work


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

There tons of different air pumps out there but personally I prefer a diaphragm air pump for less of a humming noise. A relatively quiet one I use is the ap 20 by pond master it's around $120 and wouldn't have a problem with smaller aquariums. 

The commercial eco air is also a very good piston pump but it tends to be a lot louder. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

tagging along here, in the market as well for an air pump. Would you guys recommend the eco1 air pump in a living room? is the hum really loud?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

azotemia said:


> tagging along here, in the market as well for an air pump. Would you guys recommend the eco1 air pump in a living room? is the hum really loud?


Mine is pretty loud. I wouldn't want it in my living room.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Mine is in the basement and you can't hear it over the furnace fan, which runs 24/7. Even at that it would still be fine for the basement. However, I doubt you would want it in a living room.
As to ease of hookup, I was referring to hooking it to an around the room 1/2" PVC manifold.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Wtac do you use an alitas pump? Does anyone? This might work for what I'm after.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I use quite a few in various applications. By far the first choice for me.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm looking at the AL 6A and the AL 15A
Do you think there is much in the way of difference for:
noise
power draw
and effectiveness to run an 8 outlet or 12 outlet manifold

Thanks


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would go with the AL15A it is quiet and can handle 25 outlets, the cost is not that much more than the AL6A. Check Angelfins for price and specs.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I've basically settled on the alita AL 15A air pump, but had a few more questions

I've had it suggested to me get a pump without a diaphragm, as these parts will eventually degrade and need replacing. 
Would a linear piston air pump (ie no diaphragm) be better?

The reason I'm hesitant on the alita air pump is the diaphragm. I've had too many little whisper style little single tank use pumps have the diaphragm go and then they become a nuisance due to noise.

Anyone have ideas or suggestions?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Can anyone speak to my questions re diaphragms?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Of what is commonly available, Alita is readily available in Canada as well as parts.

If its a piston driven sir pump you want, Medo LA28 is the equivalent and just as quiet if not quieter...but will set you back $450-500CDN.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

$450-500. Whoa. 
Thanks for the info Wilson.
Have you used or would you recommend Jemco?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Never used Jemco but they look like Medos. Could be a rebranded version of Medos. 

I've used Medos in agricultural and lab applications and they are very robust pumps.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks again Wilson.
I'm leaning linear piston vs a diaphragm air pump, to avoid a possible (inevitable?) diaphragm replacement. The Alita 15A is about $120 or so. The lowest Jemco I was looking at was near $200. I don't know if it's worth the extra $80.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Checking around, I cant speak for longevity but the PondMaster AP40 air pumps is an equivalent to the Alita at $180 from Pets and Ponds online in Orillia. Replacement diaphragms are $13.

It's noisier at 40db vs Alita AL15A @29dB.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like the Alita for all round cost, and noise volume. 

Does anyone know how you attach a manifold to a pump?


----------

